# How many roosters?



## ESollon (Nov 7, 2021)

My daughter has been wanting chickens for a while and we finally are in a place where we can have them. These guys/girls are about 3 months old. All of them were supposed to be pullets, but I have my doubts. How many roosters in the bunch do you see? There are three others not pictured that I am certain are hens. Thanks for your help.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

All of those are cockerels (roosters) except for the two pullets in the background of the first picture.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought by now the screw ups with the hatcheries sending out males when they were to be females was over. 

If you got the birds from a hatchery, time to holler at them for some sort of compensation and aggravation dealing with that many roosters.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

ESollon said:


> My daughter has been wanting chickens for a while and we finally are in a place where we can have them. These guys/girls are about 3 months old. All of them were supposed to be pullets, but I have my doubts. How many roosters in the bunch do you see? There are three others not pictured that I am certain are hens. Thanks for your help.
> View attachment 43170
> 
> Black is a rooster.
> ...


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> All of those are cockerels (roosters) except for the two pullets in the background of the first picture.


X2


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Take a closer look at that "pullet in the front," Dan. Sure looks like some green sheen streamers to me.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> All of those are cockerels (roosters) except for the two pullets in the background of the first picture.


Yep, this.
Dang, you hit the jackpot of badluck. Sorry about that.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

aw, that's upsetting. They're all such pretty birds!!


----------



## ESollon (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you for all your replies. That's what I was afraid of. 🤦‍♀️ Fortunately, my older daughter has a friend who raises chickens and offered to take them all. I thought maybe she'd take one when we asked, never imagined all six would find a new home. And now I don't have to tell my youngest that her pet chickens went into the Amish stew pot. 🤞 Hopefully we have better luck with the next batch. She picked a few sex linked in that group so at least those ones should be correct 😆 I'm sure I'll be back with questions about integrating them into what's left of the flock when the time comes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which is great. We love to hear how things are going with new chicken owners. And just so you know, we never stop asking questions because things change constantly with them. Our understanding about how to keep them healthy has grown and continues to grow.


----------

